# Looking for female around St. Louis, MO (cage mate passed away today)



## oythelove (Jul 30, 2015)

Hello, sad news. My 18 month old Nora died today from pnemonia. She was healthy 3 days ago, but it hit her fast. I went to vet; we did the oxygen tank and many antibiotics. It just wasn't enough.So, I'm desperately looking for a similar-aged girl so her sister won't get lonely. I prefer not to go to a pet store. Please help if can.Thanks.


----------



## oythelove (Jul 30, 2015)

EDIT: I live 30 minutes west of Stl. I'm willing to drive far for a new girl.


----------



## oythelove (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

You could try Petfinder, or see if there is a nearby rescue or group on Face Book. Craigslist or your local animal shelter are other possibilities.


----------



## Rattienewby (Aug 31, 2014)

I live here in STL as well. Breeders around here are stalling out a bit, but Windy Hill Rattery should have a litter ready any day. Usually have a wait list though. Butler Rats is also planning a litter now.


----------

